# Anyone need a 481/381 seat binder bolt?



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I sent back my frame a few weeks ago and upgraded to a 585 (like everyone else  ) and found this in a box from excel I had never opened. It is brand new and is the bolt with both sliding pieces. I will send it to ya for $10 shipped. PM me if you need a spare. I always kept at least one on hand because I never trusted them after snapping one while on a trip.


----------

